# ATV - registered with a bill of sale?



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Can an atv be purchased from a private seller be registered in Ohio with only a "bill of sale?" What if the vin# has been verified as not being stolen? Thanks


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

My guess it has a title somewhere and you will need it sometime. It's the same with outboards. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I called the state of Ohio title office the other day. I am looking to sell my snowmobiles which I had at my cabin that I sold this summer, the sleds were registered in Michigan but i live in Ohio. Ok I could not find my titles thinking they went in the flood we had a few years back. I called and the title office said no titles on those, a bill of sale is all that is needed, even at State of Ohio registration office. Now if you purchase from a private person the bill of sale must be Notarized.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

They started issuing titles sometime in the 90's. My 96 had one. If you dont have a title you will need a notarized bill of sale then I think you will have to get a new title for it. I think. Not an expert.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

In Ohio titling is a nightmare. I tried to title an atv by showing a notarized bill of sale. No go.. Just a headache. The state really needs to find a way to make the process easier and more forgiving. A simple vin check and notarized bill of sale should be good enough but unfortunately it's not.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Insco said:


> They started issuing titles sometime in the 90's. My 96 had one. If you dont have a title you will need a notarized bill of sale then I think you will have to get a new title for it. I think. Not an expert.



You need the original owner to get it BEFORE he sells it. Makes the process a lot easier. Mike


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fishwendel2 said:


> Can an atv be purchased from a private seller be registered in Ohio with only a "bill of sale?" What if the vin# has been verified as not being stolen? Thanks


Ohio can be the most knuckleheaded state at times! One would think a bill of sale would suffice since someone "fencing" stolen goods would be pretty leery about issuing one with info that could be traced back to him!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Have a boat that was registered in Michigan with no title. The state inspected it and with a bill of sale the state took care of it in about 2 weeks. They streamlined the process to make it easier. Not sure about snowmobiles but if it had a title you should be able to do a vin search. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I purchased a snowmobile from Mi. A year ago, there they only require a bill of sale, brought it home,took to BMV, they check serial no., bill of sale, issue you a sticker, no title. Mike


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if your buying from another person in ohio thats just never had a title i would say you may be able to get it registered with a notarized bill of sale.

but the simplest way to go would probably be for the old owner to apply for a title then sell it to you with a title.

we went through this here in indiana a few yrs back. and we didnt have to get a title to own it. and the license branch would take a bill of sale if it had never been titled. but it was just simple for the old owner to title it before he sold it. sounds like ohio,s laws are about the same as ours.

if we buy a boat or trailer from out of state if that state has titles we must have a title. if that state requires a bill of sale then we can get by with a bill of sale. but either way we have to get a police check on whatever were buying to make sure its not stolen. if it doesnt have any numbers on it, then the state issues new numbers and we have to put those new numbers on them then get another police check to prove the numbers were installed. then they will issue us a new title.

tenn is the place to be if you get a new trailer. they dont register boat or utility trailers in tenn. so you just hook up to the trailer you want and drive off. you dont register it you dont plate it you dont title it. if i buy a trailer from tenn all they have to do is remove any numbers that was on it then give me a bill of sale. i get a police check and they say it doesnt have any numbers. then i send this to the state and they issue me a new set of numbers. i stamp the new numbers on the trailer or on a metal tag and fasten the plate to the trailer. then i get another police check on the new numbers and they say the new numbers are on there. then i just take this to my license branch and apply for a new title and they issue me a new title. if i was a crook i would always have a nice trailer with a new indiana title,LOL.
sherman


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

all i can say is good luck...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I purchased a snowmobile from Mi. A year ago, there they only require a bill of sale, brought it home,took to BMV, they check serial no., bill of sale, issue you a sticker, no title. Mike


Was it notarized? I bought a snowmobile this summer have a bill of sale but it's not notarized and I want to get the registration in my name even though its good thru-2013 (OH registration)


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

I went through this process a few years ago when buying a used ATV. The guy that I bought it from had owned it for 9 years and had paid $2800 for it at the time of purchase. I asked him to get a title for it before selling it to me. When he took it into the title office, the State taxed him on his purchase price from 9 years prior.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

I am in the motorcycle business. Any quad 1998 and newer was issued a title. if it doesnt have a title leave it alone unless its from the original owner. he can go to the title office and get a duplicate title for $6. you will have a bunch of people on craigslist trying to sell a quad and will say its from VW or PA and all they got was a bill of sale. Stay away and find one with a title


----------

